# 400hps or 600hps for closet?



## jash (Jul 10, 2007)

planing to buy a 400hps for my closet(2'x3'4'' ,5'8''height),just before get out and buy it started to thinking about a 600hps instead of 400,you think that a 600hps requires more height anyway so its out of question from start or proper ventilation could support the 600hps


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

you could make out real good with using just a 250w hps.
600 is overkill for that space you can prob get away with using the 400 but you better have fresh air coming in and venting out cause its going to get real real hot in that space.  id get a 250 to get things started and get you growing than once you master a few grows and know whats what id pump up to maybe a 400..    i used the same area closet your growing in with a single 150w hps and got around an ounce per plant


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

2x3' is 6 sq/ft   a 600 will give you 100w per sq/ft  a 400w 66w per sq/ft and the 250 gives you around 41w per sq/ft..  gen rule of thumb is between 40-60w per sq/ft for killer nugs.. but you must have everything else dialed in .when you get up past 50 watts per sq/ft...freshair,vent hot air,soil,lights,humidity,nutes etc etc have to be perfect


----------



## jash (Jul 10, 2007)

already purchase the 400w agro,anyway the store had only 400w or 600w.you think that 6.8 sq/ft should be too hot with 2 pc fans?thanx 4 the advises Dankerz i may need more when install this light..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2007)

How tall is your area and how many CFM's are the fans?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 10, 2007)

Get the 600W...  

Yes it maybe over kill for now..

Trust me later on.. you'll want more.

I see it in car forums all the time about turbos.
such and such small turbos this and that, its enough
for what I want to do and etc etc..  
After they get a taste and become more knowledgable.
THey always say " should of got the bigger one from the begginging"
and all of us OG's were right..

NE ways goodluck.


----------



## jash (Jul 10, 2007)

height is 5',8'',as for the fans i have a zalman zm-f3 900-1800rpm but dont know about cfm. 2 of 32-42 cfm should be ok or a big one out of closet blowing for the lighting hours can do the job allone?


----------



## jash (Jul 10, 2007)

thanx mrpufalot,


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2007)

mrpuff..nobody and i do meen knowbody needs 100 watts per sq/ft that is just nonsense!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm using a 600w in a closet around that size. The buds are looking really nice and dense. Overkill, HA... No way. The 600w pumps out 95000 lumens as opposed to 55000 with the 400w. 

Ventilation...I just leave my closet door open with an oscillating fan blowing back and forth. When the lights are about to go out I just drop the tarp and close the door to seal out light leaks.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 12, 2007)

I use 2 400 watt HPS fixtures and one 400 watt MH for side lighting.
Works well.


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 13, 2007)

ive seen some of the best nuggs ever grown under 35 wats per sq/ft..100wats sq/ft yea it can be good if everything else is working right..venting being #1


----------



## Draston (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah I was originally going to get a 600 watt for my closet and decided after making a thread that most people said I could do a 400watt. Then someone sugested that I not get 1 400 watt but 2 250watts instead. If you think about it would be a more ideal even spread of light in the closet but my closet is not like most so that works perfect for me, which is what I'm going to do.


----------



## cjf2612 (Jul 13, 2007)

If you can support using a 600 hps then do so.  Ok, some folks are saying it's overkill of lighting but then again we all also know that strong light intensity equals large/dense buds which at the end of the day is what we are all trying to achieve.  

IMO, with a cab of that size the main issue here is not the light intensity but how to deal with the heat generated so as not to fry your ladies. IMO this is far more important than anything else, a 400hps pumps out a lot of heat, a 600hps as much as we love them gets even hotter and your not just talking a couple of computer fans to control temps.

We would all love 3 1000hps's in a row but with out proper,super efficient,and well thought ventilation it just isnt poss.

My suggestion, start small 250hps, see what happens with plants/temps and the other variables and progress from there.

Grow on.


----------



## omentheduck (Jul 19, 2007)

i glade this was posted cause i was just going to get a high wattage , but know i have chosen other wise.. mabey a 400 or   a 250 i didn't really think of the heat my ceiling  goes up lke 12 16 feet not really sure exactly.


----------



## Draston (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a metal industrial 120mm fan that I have in my closet in the ceiling about 7 foot tall (7 foot 3 inches I think to be exact). Its not one of the cpu ones. Its sort of loud and runs very fast. With what I have in there right now (little under 250 watts in cfls and floros) I think I'll be ok with using that 1 120mm fan for a 400watt hps unit. I think I saw them for sale at Radio Shack for decently cheap. I got mine from a friend for free and he cut the end of the wires off of it for me so I could take an old vaccum chord and use that instead so I have major length.

It's weird. I just screwed it up into the ceiling and cut a circle through the drywall in the ceiling around the fan part and it was supper loud at first. I bought an inline dimmer switch at wal mart and slowed it down for like 1 month and then I thought it was getting too humid so I turned it back up to full speed and the horrid vibrating noises it would make completely went away. I likes it...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

I was the one that suggested getting 2 250 watts instead of one 600 watt. You may lose some lumens but it will distribute the light more evenly. The way your closet is setup you could put up 1 just to right side of the door way and 1 just to the left side of the door way and you could keep them lower and distribute the light pretty effeciently.


----------



## Draston (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, its a great idea. I was going to do 2 250 watts but I think I'm going to try out a nice 400 watt first because they lowered the price of them on htgsupply. You can pick up a 400watt one for 4 bucks more over the 250 watts.  5ish more dollars for an extra 150 watts and like 30k more lumens? Nuff said...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 19, 2007)

If its only 4 bucks more, why not spring and get 2?


----------



## Draston (Jul 19, 2007)

Don't know if my closet and stand the heat with the 1 fan I have right now. Either way they arn't going to charge shipping so I'm going to buy 1 MH 400watt unit that can take HPS bulbs. See how it works outwith some cfl's for veggie and if it works well go ahead and get another one with an HPS bulb and then buy an HPS bubl for the original unit. That way I can get out of buying a second MH bulb and it stretches the time in which I need the money for the units out so I can conserve cash .


----------

